# Getting into a Sanctified Prayer Life



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 5, 2006)

How does one go about getting in the 'habit' of a more 'sanctified' and regular prayer life?

Many of us on here lead very busy lives, whether we go to school, work full time, or both (such as myself!). What are some ways one can really hunker down and focus on resting in Christ and relying on the grace of God in their prayer life?

I tend to be someone who prefers prayer time to be private (i.e. not on street corners and drawing attention!) and with short prayers (the fewer words the better, as the Bible clearly teaches in places), but that doesn't mean it can't be *often*, several times a day even.

Let us share with one another ways we can become more disciplined people of God, who rely on prayer through the Mediator on a consistent basis.


----------



## Puddleglum (Feb 6, 2006)

Good topic - this is definately something that I could use a LOT of improvement in!

When I used to drive to school, I found it really helpful to purposely leave early enough that I could have 5-10 minutes to sit in the car in the parking lot and spend that time with God - sometimes praying, sometimes I'd pull out my Gideon's New Testament and read a short passage and think about it. I've done the same thing with work and found it really helpful then too. Of course, it's very easy to keep leaving later and later until you don't have any time anymore . . . 
Currently, I take the bus most places, and I haven't been able to do this as much - though when I have clinicals, the bus gets me to the hospital about 15 minutes early, so I tend to go to the chapel then. 
Other than that, I'm in need of suggestions!


----------



## satz (Feb 6, 2006)

It sounds trite and i do not always practice it myself, but i think having set times for prayer can be helpful. A session of prayer the first thing you wake up and/or first thing after getting home from school/work can be a useful idea, i think. Certainly if you leave it till after you do xxx i think the chances that you will get tired and 'leave it till tomorrow' rises significantly.

I'am not too sure myself, but prehaps a plan with 2-3 set times a day, plus any extra sessions you may want is a good start?


----------



## satz (Feb 6, 2006)

> and with short prayers (the fewer words the better, as the Bible clearly teaches in places),



An interesting point you make there Gabriel. Just curious, normally how long do you pray at a time? This is something i have been thinking over for a while.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 6, 2006)

> It sounds trite and i do not always practice it myself, but i think having set times for prayer can be helpful.



I admire the fact that you have 2-3 prayer times per day. I think that's wonderful.

I really think that getting into the "habit" of prayer is quite simply a matter of discipline. Depending on how busy one is, it boils down to deliberately waking up a few moment earlier (or going to bed a few moments later). 

Part of the solution is the Holy Spirit's leading us to understand that prayer is not an option, but really is the most significant thing we will ever do. We tend to be a practical, hands-on, get-to-the-solution kind of people. But prayer is precisely the opposite. We must sit and wait for the Lord to stir. We must become dependent upon Him. And that's not an easy thing for us to do for we often wish to grab the reins. Yet prayer is, in reality - and by far - the most practical and powerful thing we can do on a daily basis for it moves the very hand of God. (e.g., Acts 12:5)

Remember though, waiting includes an active use of Scripture. There really is no other way to know the will and character of our Lord than through the Word He has given us. 

One of the only good things that Romanism did was instill within me a use of the psalms in my daily prayer. I try to pray through them once a month. (I'm of the understanding that this was Knox's own preference.) Alongside of this is praying through the whole Bible in a year's time. 

Occasionally, when pastoral emergencies and/or duties get in the way of my regular prayer time, I will grab a moment and read through a psalm or two. The only problem is that, in my sinfulness, I often feel guilty for missing my regularly scheduled prayer time. But I also realize that even this feeling is a lever the Lord uses to make me more dependent upon His grace than my discipline.

In the end, I suppose the only way to begin aquiring a sanctified prayer habit is to simply begin.


----------



## satz (Feb 6, 2006)

Pastor Kevin,

I hope not to disappoint but i think i have to confess that i rarely make it to 2-3 sessions of prayer per day. What i wrote in my post was basically an ideal that i thought would be good. (Pray once in the morning, another at night, and again sometime during the day... sounds nice to me).

I'll confess that most days i probably pray once in a prolonged manner, with various short, several sentence prayers thoughout the day (hopefully!)

I still do think 2-3 times would be a nice thing to aim for. Hopefully this exchange will give me the inspiration to pray more!



> I really think that getting into the "habit" of prayer is quite simply a matter of discipline. Depending on how busy one is, it boils down to deliberately waking up a few moment earlier (or going to bed a few moments later).
> 
> Part of the solution is the Holy Spirit's leading us to understand that prayer is not an option, but really is the most significant thing we will ever do. We tend to be a practical, hands-on, get-to-the-solution kind of people. But prayer is precisely the opposite. We must sit and wait for the Lord to stir. We must become dependent upon Him. And that's not an easy thing for us to do for we often wish to grab the reins. Yet prayer is, in reality - and by far - the most practical and powerful thing we can do on a daily basis for it moves the very hand of God. (e.g., Acts 12:5)


----------

